# Any thoughts on PenKitsMall kits?



## Dehn0045

When I make pens for fundraisers I like to use the highest quality that I can afford (usually Dayacom).  But most of my pens are given away as gifts, so I like to try to keep costs low.  I really like the Zen, but prices have gotten kind of crazy. Has anybody used the magnetic from PenKitsMall (https://www.etsy.com/listing/684892...-fountain-pen?ref=shop_home_active_19&crt=1)?  How does it compare to the Zen?  Also, any thoughts on the other kits from PenKitsMall?


----------



## elyk864

I haven't used any of the kits from there, but I have ordered other blanks and resin with no issues.


----------



## wolf creek knives

I can't speak to the quality of their kits but trying to order from them is like pulling teeth.  Seems like they want you to place an order at least every other week or they turn off your account.  That's what they did to me.  I can't speak to other vendors discount programs but PSI offers a turners club discount of 10% that can be used on sale items too.  Another way to save some cash.


----------



## TonyL

those are insane prices...don't understand it.


----------



## Dehn0045

TonyL said:


> those are insane prices...don't understand it.



The "$0.88+" price is for the bushings, so they tend to look a lot lower on the main page spread.  But at $5.37 for a magnetic rollerball, if it is in the ballpark of the Zen then its probably worth it.


----------



## TonyL

Well..I am the only CPA that is bad with numbers.  Thx.


----------



## Dehn0045

TonyL said:


> Well..I am the only CPA that is bad with numbers.  Thx.



lol, dont feel bad, I was a "mathlete" in high school and it took me a while to figure that out.  Its really pretty deceptive how they have it set up, but looks like a pretty common practice for sellers on Alibaba and Ali Express.  Also, I just dug a little deeper on the total cost and shipping is pretty significant.  I was thinking that the shipping on the Etsy store would me comparable to other US sellers, but it is actually more than the Ali Express site.  Still might be worth it...


----------



## wolf creek knives

I just placed a PSI order for some of their sale items except on their website, vs. their catalog, the prices didn't match.  Gave them a call and they gave me a a $10.00 discount code for my order.  The difference for what I was seeing in the catalog was only $3.00 so I think I scored an additional $7.00 savings.  And everything I bought was already on sale.  I'm sticking to what works and right now PSI does it for me.  My cost for some nice pen kits was just over $77.00, with shipping and if I were to sell these 19 pens for $20.00 (which they would sell for easily), well you do the math.  Just my opinion, but I'm done trying to save a few buck going directly to a Chinese company.  I've never had a good experience and, for the most part, they're not customer focused.  

And Tony, I think your math is just fine.  If you ever decide to move out my way let me know, you'd have a new, and maybe first, account.  I love our  current accountant but she isn't a pen turner .


----------



## TonyL

wolf creek knives said:


> I just placed a PSI order for some of their sale items except on their website, vs. their catalog, the prices didn't match.  Gave them a call and they gave me a a $10.00 discount code for my order.  The difference for what I was seeing in the catalog was only $3.00 so I think I scored an additional $7.00 savings.  And everything I bought was already on sale.  I'm sticking to what works and right now PSI does it for me.  My cost for some nice pen kits was just over $77.00, with shipping and if I were to sell these 19 pens for $20.00 (which they would sell for easily), well you do the math.  Just my opinion, but I'm done trying to save a few buck going directly to a Chinese company.  I've never had a good experience and, for the most part, they're not customer focused.
> 
> And Tony, I think your math is just fine.  If you ever decide to move out my way let me know, you'd have a new, and maybe first, account.  I love our  current accountant but she isn't a pen turner .


Thanks!


----------



## Dehn0045

@wolf creek knives I totally see your point.  Part of it is that I like to try new things.  I'll probably try a few of the kits at some point, but if others had good/bad reviews of specific kits I might adjust my order quantity accordingly.  I only sell a few pens here and there, mostly give them as gifts or for fundraisers.  For the few that I sell and for fundraisers I stick with the higher quality, but the profit margins on giving away pens aren't great no matter how you slice it.  On top of the kit costs, I usually include a stand, upgraded refill, and maybe a box, add on shipping and it gets kind of expensive to maintain the hobby.  So I try to look for ways to shave a few bucks here and there without compromising too much on quality.  Really the main reason I'm looking is the recent price increases on a few of the kits that I like - trying to avoid putting my hobby in Chapter 11


----------



## UstesG

I have placed 3 orders from them with no issues.  There are resellers for Rizheng which makes pen kits.  I started buying from them when I saw I can get my pen kits for half the price.  The names are just a little different than PSI or Rockler.


----------



## FCon

UstesG said:


> I have placed 3 orders from them with no issues.  There are resellers for Rizheng which makes pen kits.  I started buying from them when I saw I can get my pen kits for half the price.  The names are just a little different than PSI or Rockler.


Problem with their kits being so low is that the shipping is about 1/3 of the total price from what I'm finding.  I tried to make a $57 purchase and shipping was $19.20, so it almost factors in to being the cost of the kit from a local US seller like PSI.

Your mileage may vary, of course, but I think they're only worthwhile if you're getting so much that the shipping cost hits a cap.  I was very tempted to get some of the CN lake pens (with the shotgun clip) today, but that shipping cost of 30% of the order is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Gerald Etto

I've bought from them many times, and I do believe they use the same suppliers as some pen turning websites do. I've bought the same kits from both places, and they are the same except packaged better with better-printed instructions in the US sites. 

Some kits are good, but the gold plated ones are usually quite bad. Sometimes the plating is only on the outside, so it really depends on the kits. On the slimline kits, they have stamped "R.Z" which I didn't like, but all the slimline are stamped nowadays.


----------

